# Dogs and feeding them fresh pike



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I have access to a small river where when i fish all i catch is Pike(record so far is 27".
They are yummy but quite boney. I am feeding raw to my dogs these days and was wondering if these Pike would make good meals and from what i've read so far can i feed the whole fish?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I know around here they say not to because of trichonosis...not sure in Quebec


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I think only mammals can carry trichonosis. Fish cannot.
Pigs, walrus, and polar bear are the most common and it is not very common in them.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I didn't think of the worm factor so thanks for mentioning that. Here's what i found on the subject...

How can I prevent trichinosis?
Cook meat products until the juices run clear or to an internal temperature of 170 o F.
Freeze pork less than six inches thick for 20 days at 5 o F to kill any worms.
Cook wild game meat thoroughly. Freezing wild game meats, unlike freezing pork products, even for long periods of time, may not effectively kill all worms.
Cook all meat fed to pigs or other wild animals.
Do not allow hogs to eat uncooked carcasses of other animals, including rats, which may be infected with trichinosis.
Clean meat grinders thoroughly if you prepare your own ground meats.
Curing (salting), drying, smoking, or microwaving meat does not consistently kill infective worms.


I can freeze the fish no problem


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

pancho said:


> I think only mammals can carry trichonosis. Fish cannot.
> Pigs, walrus, and polar bear are the most common and it is not very common in them.


YAY! But aren't there other parasites that i may have to worry about?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

My dogs eat the occassional pike (we go fishing in Canada once a year and can bring back a total of 4 on our licenses). No problems other than they don't really like fish slime!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

GoldenMom said:


> My dogs eat the occassional pike (we go fishing in Canada once a year and can bring back a total of 4 on our licenses). No problems other than they don't really like fish slime!


perfect.. tell me, do you feed the entire fish or chop off the heads and those razor sharp teeth?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

primal1 said:


> perfect.. tell me, do you feed the entire fish or chop off the heads and those razor sharp teeth?


I chop off the heads and usually I just take the big slabs of meat off the spine too (I usually leave the ribs and Y bones though).


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

GoldenMom said:


> I chop off the heads and usually I just take the big slabs of meat off the spine too (I usually leave the ribs and Y bones though).


Thanks very much, sounds good to me.
That will cut down the cost of feeding a bit


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

A question...Does pike carry the same parasite as Salmon? I know you're supposed to freeze salmon for at least 24 hrs before feeding it to kill "it".


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I've never heard that, but I'm sure it's entirely possible. My guys are OK though since we have to freeze the fish to get it back to Iowa.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I used to have 4 dogs and i used to buy 1/2 cow and other meats from the slaughter house so fortunately I still have 2 freezers.
I feel good having a good supply of food onhand for my dogs and the pike will make that alot easier, I think i'll try passing the pike through the grinder before freezing, i can use that to occassionally mix in some grains and such.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Fish carry tapeworms. The freezing may kill them though.


----------

